
Porting Electron 6 to Windows on Arm - assumetheworst
https://community.arm.com/developer/tools-software/tools/b/tools-software-ides-blog/posts/electron-6-for-windows-on-arm
======
rvz
> This release means that Electron developers and ISVs can now easily bring
> their existing apps to Windows on Arm (WoA) and deliver the best possible
> performance and battery life.

I'm not convinced if it is even possible to get a comparable performance and
battery life if I was run VS Code on an ARM PC even if it purchased the
cheapest Surface X. Perhaps VS Code may run just as fine, but open up Slack,
Discord, Bitwarden and GitHub Desktop? Just watch it crawl slowly for its
life.

I don't see how Electron on ARM can scale against its already beaten up Intel
rival if you use these apps simultaneously and then expect to "deliver the
best possible performance and battery life" at the same time. It really
doesn't make any sense here. Perhaps the problem is not ARM or Intel, but
problem is the strangely oversized-Electron in the room.

~~~
assumetheworst
I guess the worst-case reference is probably running those apps under x86
emulation? I tried out Teams on a Surface Pro X and it was pretty dreadful

